# Canadian Military Films



## Chilme (19 Oct 2010)

I am currently compiling a collection of Military/War films (see link)

http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/p/military-films-and-documentaries.html

If anyone can pass on some movie titles with uniquely Canadian military content it would be greatly appreciated.  The films could be set from the 1600's all the way until modern times. 

Thanks


----------

